# <insert greeting here> : from, London to the world



## theatremagic (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey everyone! 

Argh I hate doing these things. Hi, my name's Tash and I'm a graduate school (well, the British version of it) stage manager who also rigs&ops sound and lights in addition to DSMing and ASMing. 
I've actually been here before under the screenname SMTashi when I was in high school last year but it's hard to get online sometimes!

I live in London and I'm 18. Like I said, I'm a grad student (I skipped university. Got a lucky break!!) but I also work at another drama school as ASM, lx designer&op, sound op.

There's really not that much to say. My main focus is stage management but I've grown to really love lighting as well. Hope to meet and learn from everyone here at CB!


----------



## sound_nerd (Apr 2, 2005)

I saw London in the title and was secretly hoping for someone else from London Ontario. Oh well. WELCOME! none the less.


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello there, Welcome back!!! How did you skip university???

-The Official Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Apr 2, 2005)

hey, welcome!

You skipped university?!?!?!?! WOW!! that's crazy! I dont think i have ever heard of that happening in the states! Being an 18 year old in grad school... that must be crazy! Please share more about this! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!! 
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## theatremagic (Apr 3, 2005)

Haha. It was kinda crazy actually. 
What happened was I didn't decide that I wanted to do stage management until the start of my senior year. So I had no idea which schools to look at or consider or anything. Then I heard that I had to put together a portfolio/resume/cv of sorts and I ended up spending about 2 months doing that alone. So I just ran out of time in the end and didn't apply to any of the US universities that I wanted to go to. 

So around May of last year I was searching online for British universities with space still in their stage management programs (I graduated in June). I finally found this one "college" with a one-year stage management course that still had spaces open. So I applied and went for the interview right after I graduated. But when I went for the interview the set designer (who actually did the interview) told me that the college didn't typically accept 18 year olds in the stage management course ecause most of them had already done university and it was more of a graduate school than a university. Well I got accepted and cause it ended up being the only place I applied to I went!! 

And am still there 7 months on. It's great. It's only one year but it goes from Sept 2004 to Sept 2005 and they help me get placements and so on wherever they can. Actually I got my current stage management job through the college. =)

sound_nerd. I do know people in London, Ontario. Any constalation? 

Thanks for the welcome though guys!


----------



## theatremagic (Sep 21, 2005)

It seems like half the time I'm just reintroducing myself here. 

Tash again. Just a quick note to say that I'm back. I've graduated from drama school (whoot!) and am now a professional in the industry. How lovely it feels I cannot explain! I've also got myself a job working on Blood Brothers on West End at the Phoenix Theatre as one of the lighting deputies. Y'all know what it means. I cover for the board op. It's great. Just ever so slightly annoying as it's not a permenant job!

So hi!


----------



## avkid (Sep 21, 2005)

Congratulations, and good luck in your future endeavors!


----------

